

Special Report: The Pentagon's doctored ledgers conceal epic waste - Jtsummers
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/18/us-usa-pentagon-waste-specialreport-idUSBRE9AH0LQ20131118

======
Jtsummers
I've posted this primarily as one of the chief sources of waste is the
inability to accurately account for spending and inventory due to an abundance
of incompatible data silos. The efforts to rectify the situation usually make
it worse or simply cost a ton of money.

If anyone feels like losing their mind, making a good bit of coin and
(potentially) saving US taxpayers a lot of money, try to win one of these
contracts and apply a team in the tens rather than thousands of developers and
testers to the task.

